# Do you take your puppy's water bowls up on a night?



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Read a lot of conflicting information online about this. Not that I'm thinking of doing it just wondered. 

Do you or don't you leave water down for your puppy over night?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

No. Poppy has access to water 24 hours a day. Can't imagine why it would be recommended to remove access to water .


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I have always allowed access to water at all times. Regardless whether they have been puppies or adults.

Not sure if I am in a minority or not, but that's just what I do.


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Why would you remove it? Stanley's is left down all the time and I regularly check it is sufficiently full.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I didn't take it up but all the dogs sleep upstairs with me. If it's a warm night - I open the door and they have access to the landing and dining room where their water is. 

But being on raw, mine rarely drink anyway.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Some people don't allow puppies to drink at night due to toilet training I think. 

Our husky pup is crated at night so no, she doesn't get to drink. Our other 2 have access to the water bowl at night.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Water should be available 24/7 especially in this heat and humidity we are havng recently. Although in general dogs and pups don't seem to drink that much overnight due to more inactivity, it needs to be there if they do need it.

I always liken it to us waking up thirsty, how would you feel if you needed a drink and couldn't get one. Although mostly we don't often drink once gone to bed until morning, but there are times when we may need too.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Water should be available 24/7 especially in this heat and humidity we are havng recently. Although in general dogs and pups don't seem to drink that much overnight due to more inactivity, it needs to be there if they do need it.
> 
> I always liken it to us waking up thirsty, how would you feel if you needed a drink and couldn't get one. Although mostly we don't often drink once gone to bed until morning, but there are times when we may need too.


That is my thoughts on it too, if I was thirsty during the night I would go to the fridge, dogs don't have thumbs to open crates (although I swear mine sometimes has hidden thumbs) and get themselves a drink.

Like I said not thinking of doing it, just some websites say do it, others day don't do it.

Blade actually digs in his water bowl and we still allow it in his crate during the night, as he only seems to dig in the water when he's too warm.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

All my dogs have access to water overnight - puppies and adults.

Withholding water is cruel and inhumane


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Both my dogs have access to water 24/7.. can't imagine how I would feel if I couldn't have a drink if needed, so why do it to my dogs? 

One of my dogs is crated overnight/when I'm out and I've got a bowl that attaches to her crate.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No water should be available 24/7 especially for small puppies. You can leave ice cubes if you're worried about her drinking too much at once.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

There is no excuse for not leaving water down for pets 24/7. I think it is cruel to think of an animal being thirsty but unable to access water

Being crated is absolutely NO EXCUSE whatsoever. You can buy bowls that have frames that fix to the side of the crate, so that it is unlikely water will get spilled.

As for needing to urinate because they have drunk water.....that's what happens.....dog is thirsty.....it drinks.....it needs to pass urine. Owners responsibility to make sure that the dog is let out of crate (even during the night if that is what is needed) to toilet as and when.

My dogs (even as pups when weighing sometimes less than a kilo) managed to go through the night (8 or so hours) without needing to use the garden and they had water down ALWAYS!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> That is my thoughts on it too, if I was thirsty during the night I would go to the fridge, dogs don't have thumbs to open crates* (although I swear mine sometimes has hidden thumbs)* and get themselves a drink.
> 
> Like I said not thinking of doing it, just some websites say do it, others day don't do it.
> 
> Blade actually digs in his water bowl and we still allow it in his crate during the night, as he only seems to dig in the water when he's too warm.


My Malamute especially as a pup would dig in the water bowl, the kitchen used to look like a scene from captain pugwash when he had finished I used a raised water bowl in the end and you can also get fitments you fix on the side of a crate that you slot a water bowl into, usually saves them knocking it over or paddling too.

The bit in bold wouldn't surprise me, he is a sibe after all, most can teach the great Houdini some tricks


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

My kitchen is down a step from the dining room and down a step from outside so it ends up looking like a paddling pool! Luckily it's tiled and I just mop it straight up!! 

He only ever does it when the temperature is up ( All the time lately!) 

I bought him a paddling pool for the back garden to try and encourage him to do it in there! But we'll see he's quite partial to his water bowl. 

I think once the weather cools down I'll look into getting a raised one for him. He also likes to sit with his paws in his water bowl which is another reason I think he uses it to cool. 

Thanks for your responses guys! I knew it would cause some emotions to run high but hopefully if someone is trying to decide whether or not to do it they come across this thread and know it's not the right thing to do.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Never. It's something I would never consider doing . Why on earth would you


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

My always have access, 24/7. 

Even when Arrow was a pup, and he thought it was fun to dig in his dish and jump in and out of it, splashing water everywhere... He would get soaked every single night  I was very tempted to dump a full bowl of water on his head  but I didn't consider taking the water away... even if the little bleep was annoying the life out of me


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

chichi said:


> Being crated is absolutely NO EXCUSE whatsoever. You can buy bowls that have frames that fix to the side of the crate, so that it is unlikely water will get spilled.


There is NO WAY to put water in a crate that a puppy won't spill it, if it's in a bowl. I have looked after dozens of puppies and they ALL SPILL IT. Non spill bowls (of many different designs, yes even the RR which is normally rock solid), ice cubes, (possibly if you freeze the whole bowl, but it could still end up upside down), clipped to the crate, bolted to the crate, in a huge crate with puppy at least 4 bodylengths away, they all spill.

We don't take up water at night as a matter of course, but if a puppy constantly puts blankets in it, messes in it, digs in it, sits in it, or throws it around so they have a wet bed we put in a rabbit-style bottle instead, and teach them how to use that.

ETA someone will now pop up and claim their puppy never spilt a drop.


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

both mine have water 24/7 and dougies in a crate well actually 2 i have joined 2 large ones together so even if he spills it,he isnt laying in it


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

BoredomBusters said:


> ETA someone will now pop up and claim their puppy never spilt a drop.


*raises hand*


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> *raises hand*


Maybe it's more to do with the fact we're dog walkers, so pups are more bored as left more, although when staying in my house they are only crated at night and for naps.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I think an animal should always have access to water, no matter what time of day it is. I think it`s simple kindness.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Initially I did take up my puppy's water bowl from 8pm, since this is what pretty much all the dog-training guides tell you to do in order to toilet train them. At least, the ones that I read all mentioned this. (I believe one of them mentioned something along the lines of "water access only needs to be provided with meals", which in retrospect sounds quite cruel. Having only looked after rabbits before, I knew this advice would be [email protected] if it were for small animals, but I rationalized that maybe dog's were different in their water requirements and this was what you were supposed to do. In retrospect it's just lucky that I never followed that advice  )

However about 4 or 5 nights into taking his water away at 8pm, during my pup's 3am bathroom break he decided to go via the pond and had a really massive drink from it. He must've been really thirsty and I was concerned about how drinking so much in such a short space of time would effect his tummy, so from then on I've left water in his crate 24/7. The water access has never made him pee in his crate overnight, and I prefer knowing that he has water access. 

His water bowl is one of those metal ones which attach to the inside of the crate by hooking over the wires. He did spill it initially (either by accidentally stepping into it, or by sleeping under it and sitting up too quickly) but he's now learnt where his water bowl is and doesn't spill it anymore (fingers crossed) .


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

BoredomBusters said:


> *There is NO WAY to put water in a crate that a puppy won't spill it, if it's in a bowl.* I have looked after dozens of puppies and they ALL SPILL IT. Non spill bowls (of many different designs, yes even the RR which is normally rock solid), ice cubes, (possibly if you freeze the whole bowl, but it could still end up upside down), clipped to the crate, bolted to the crate, in a huge crate with puppy at least 4 bodylengths away, they all spill.
> 
> We don't take up water at night as a matter of course, but if a puppy constantly puts blankets in it, messes in it, digs in it, sits in it, or throws it around so they have a wet bed we put in a rabbit-style bottle instead, and teach them how to use that.
> 
> *ETA someone will now pop up and claim their puppy never spilt a drop.*


You should maybe add "in your experience." In my experience, if the bowl is attached with a screw fix type frame, attached to the crate and at a sensible height (not high enough that the pup can get under it - not low enough that the pup can easily go paddling)....then yes, the bowl can go without getting knocked over and as a breeder, I have several pups at times, obviously in with their Mum and no spills.

And because you add your little ETA at the end....still doesn't make people liars.

ALSO, say a little water gets spilled (only someone who had no experience with a pup would put a full bowl of water and expect the crate to still be dry in the morning) it's not the end of the world....compared to a pup/dog being thirsty.

There is NEVER an excuse to not have water available for pups at all times. If pup spills it (because you haven't been able to secure it properly) too bad. You change the bedding

Also, I only tend to crate pups/dogs when they have had adequate exercise/stimulation and are ready for sleep and then allow them out to toilet, etc., as soon as they wake. Therefore, my pups/dogs, don't exactly feel the need to go rampaging around their crate/pen, as they have all the exercise and mischief they need when having free run of the house (which is whenever they are not sleeping)


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

BoredomBusters said:


> There is NO WAY to put water in a crate that a puppy won't spill it, if it's in a bowl. I have looked after dozens of puppies and they ALL SPILL IT. Non spill bowls (of many different designs, yes even the RR which is normally rock solid), ice cubes, (possibly if you freeze the whole bowl, but it could still end up upside down), clipped to the crate, bolted to the crate, in a huge crate with puppy at least 4 bodylengths away, they all spill.
> 
> We don't take up water at night as a matter of course, but if a puppy constantly puts blankets in it, messes in it, digs in it, sits in it, or throws it around so they have a wet bed we put in a rabbit-style bottle instead, and teach them how to use that.
> 
> ETA someone will now pop up and claim their puppy never spilt a drop.


Daisy has a bowl and fitting attached to her crate and doesn't spill it.. and so what if she did? Not the end of the world is it?


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

All the puppies and dogs I've owned have access to water all the time, especially in the hot weather we've been experiencing.
I think its cruel if a dog or puppy is left with no water.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I think an animal should always have access to water, no matter what time of day it is. I think it`s simple kindness.


Agree with this, & it's also a legal requirement under the Animal Welfare Act. I can't think of anything worse than waking in the night desperate for a drink, why would anyone find it acceptable to deny their dog this basic right, even if crated


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

To be *totally honest*... they do not have water access 24/7...

The water bowl is outside, because we end up with water all over the floor (Pippa is such a messy drinker), the door is open all day at the moment, so Pippa has free access to it (except at night). 
Molly is crated. I'm sorry, but I will not leave water in a crate with a puppy. I would not be happy with it spilling everywhere and the pup being FORCED to sleep in a wet bed. She isn't crated for very long so it's hardly cruelty as some of you suggest.

If we're saying not providing water for a few hours is wrong, then what about not providing somewhere for your dog to toilet 24/7? It must be as uncomfortable holding onto it as not having water for 2 hours.

In my experience, when Pippa did have access to it all night, none was drunken until I emptied it and refilled if during the night.

Another water observation of mine is that they tend to 'fill up' a few times a day, they do *not* go back and sip at it every hour or so.

I've never left water with a puppy, as I've been advised not too, none of them have suffered because of it.

*I have to say, I will be leaving a bowl out tonight for each of them... we'll see how much they drink...*

ETA: I've read a few comments on here, thought about it, and I'm going to get a bowl for Molly's crate.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

One of my pups had a problem of peeing through the night and he would drink loads through the day , No matter how hard I tried he still peed .. Even in his crate. 


So glad I didn't lift his water ever, he had kidney/ liver failure , which as a very young pup we were not aware of , we didn't get a diagnosis till he was 18 months old .. Imagine if I had taken his water away to try and house train him .


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I don`t crate my dogs. They have 24 hr access to both water and the garden. It`s how we roll........


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Blue has a bowl of water in our room, where she sleeps, a bowl in the kitchen and a bowl out the back, so wherever she is through the day (unless crated) she should have access to water.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

BoredomBusters said:


> ETA someone will now pop up and claim their puppy never spilt a drop.


I could never say that about Arrow because he did so every night... Jake, however, didn't. I can't recall a single time he split his water over the crate... and his was just a bowl on the floor of the crate, not stuck to the side or anything like that.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

dandogman said:


> If we're saying not providing water for a few hours is wrong, *then what about not providing somewhere for your dog to toilet 24/7? It must be as uncomfortable holding onto it as not having water for 2 hours. *
> 
> I've never left water with a puppy, as I've been advised not too, none of them have suffered because of it.


If my rascals need to toilet in the night, they will bark to let me know.


----------



## maxandskye (Jan 31, 2009)

Whilst they are puppies yes I would take their water bowls off them, but only until their about 6 month or so dependant on the breed .. ie, small or large as I do think it makes a difference personally.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

chichi said:


> If my rascals need to toilet in the night, they will bark to let me know.


yep mine too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would rather have disturbed sleep with a puppy needing to go out in the night than withhold water and risk dehydration. Puppies for the most part are smaller than my rabbit and they recommend they always have fresh water.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

It's actually quite worrying to see that there are a few that do remove bowls/don't give access to water at night. 

I feel really sorry for the pups/dogs in that case. I rarely go through the night without a few sips of water and would really feel uncomfortable if I was denied a drink. Especially in that REALLY hot weather we had recently. It was so hot, even at night, that my dogs definitely were drinking during the night (and not needing to toilet either).


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Angel has water in the front room the bedroom & the garden .. She did have it in the kitchen but the only place it can go it bottom of the stairs near the back door so if the kids didn't kick or Angel did on her mad dash thru the house so we stopped lol


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Donut76 said:


> Angel has water in the front room the bedroom & the garden .. She did have it in the kitchen but the only place it can go it bottom of the stairs near the back door so if the kids didn't kick or Angel did on her mad dash thru the house so we stopped lol


We have three dotted around the house and move them depending where we are. As it's been hot and the pup is teething we've been filling them with a few icecubes too.

Lost count of the amount of times my foots ended up in a freezing cold water bowl


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Ours have access to water 24 hours a day in the lounge the kitchen the bedroom and the car.
If its spilt its no big deal its only water.

To deny a dog water is just cruel over night....whether they drink it or not it should be down for them just case.


----------

